# EU Blue Card scheme



## masimshehzad

Any one please shed light on it.

I suppose its new. Should we approach prospectus employers? IS it easy for employers of All EU countries to hire us?


----------



## Bevdeforges

The Blue Card system has been around for a while. Its use and acceptance varies quite a bit from one country in Europe to the next. The EU portal site has quite a bit of information on the Blue Card by country. Start here: EU Immigration Portal - Home - European Commission
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## masimshehzad

Thanks....
1. I supposed this is the official site to apply?
https://www.apply.eu/
2. I supposed that employers pick from this site? 

3. Is there anyone on this forum who applied?

Please confirm.


----------



## Bevdeforges

From what I can tell, this site is simply a network dedicated to employers and job seekers under the Blue Card scheme. As far as I can see (from a quick scan of the site), there is no official connection to the EU or to any government's visa system. Within the EU, visas and residence permits are still a national function. You should apply for jobs within whichever country or countries you are interested in, and the employer will then assist you with getting a Blue Card once they have extended a job offer to you. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## masimshehzad

The site also ask money for verification of education and experience. So paying without knowing its credibility is not recommended? Am I correct?


----------



## waqasars

You can apply directly at different job portals like stepstone.de. If they are willing to hire a foreigner they can apply the bluecard for you.


----------



## masimshehzad

thanks


----------



## waqasars

You can try for job search visa. The Germany Job Seeker Visa is the ideal visa for the young and talented German immigration.It is valid for six months and gives you an opportunity to search the appropriate job for yourself during this period. Germany is already looking for the qualified and talented immigrants to meet skill shortage across its various industries, so it’s the ideal time for finding jobs in Germany via job seeker visa. After finding the job in Germany you will be granted work permit.


----------



## masimshehzad

A consultant offered me a Blue card for a fixed money. He did not provide more details. I think its fishy or illegal?


----------



## ALKB

masimshehzad said:


> A consultant offered me a Blue card for a fixed money. He did not provide more details. I think its fishy or illegal?


No consultant can get you a BlueCard.

You need to meet the requirements AND find a specific job that meets the requirements, too.

Better use your money wisely instead of feeding crooks.


----------



## masimshehzad

Thanks a lot.


----------

